

Amazon Machine Learning: use cases and a real example in Python - alexcasalboni
http://cloudacademy.com/blog/aws-machine-learning/

======
simonebrunozzi
I always like when there's a good, practical example of how to use a service.

Also, Python seems to be one of the most popular languages among AWS users
(disclaimer: I used to work at AWS).

~~~
alexcasalboni
Exactly, I've chosen Python for its simplicity, although I feel that boto3
somehow lacks that pythonic style we all love.

Anyways, I'd love to see how other developers are using AWS ML on Java,
Node.js, Ruby, PHP, etc, and I hope that my explanation of basic ML concepts
will help them as well.

------
alexcasalboni
Update: for those of you who feel like some practice on a real AWS environment
would help, here is my hands-on Laboratory.

[https://cloudacademy.com/amazon-web-services/labs/aws-
machin...](https://cloudacademy.com/amazon-web-services/labs/aws-machine-
learning-human-activity-recognition-21/)

